# 3DPrintBoardPro > Free Self Promotion >  3d printable wind turbine

## Peter Pan

After two years of development and testing the first fully functional 3d printable wind turbine was launched.
Goal in the development of the Reprap-Windturbine was to develop a wind turbine which can be produced and reproduced for the most part with a conventional 3D printer .... without lathe, milling machine or welding machine. The Reprap- Windturbine is not a toy or demonstration model, but a fully satisfying, robust machine for the permanent generation of electrical energy.
With a rotor diameter of 0.84m and a maximum power output of 55W it was designed to charge 12V batteries.
A very detailed step by step construction manual and all STL-files to build the printable wind turbine are available at:
www.reprap-windturbine .com

----------


## jameswang

> After two years of development and testing the first fully functional 3d printable wind turbine was launched.
> Goal in the development of the Reprap-Windturbine was to develop a wind turbine which can be produced and reproduced for the most part with a conventional 3D printer .... without lathe, milling machine or welding machine. The Reprap- Windturbine is not a toy or demonstration model, but a fully satisfying, robust machine for the permanent generation of electrical energy.
> With a rotor diameter of 0.84m and a maximum power output of 55W it was designed to charge 12V batteries.
> A very detailed step by step construction manual and all STL-files to build the printable wind turbine are available at:
> www.reprap-windturbine .com


It sounds interesting but the link doesn't work.

----------


## Mjolinor

> It sounds interesting but the link doesn't work.


Remove the space from it:

http://www.reprap-windturbine.com/index.php?id=5

Why do they rotate the coils and not the magnets, seems a bit daft to me.

----------

